# bolt action 30-30



## BreamReaper (Sep 22, 2012)

Im thinking its a Savage, with the side mount scope, top eject, full bottom clip.

Anyhow it hasn't been out the cabinet in years, I know the finish was flaking off. Since its not a collector piece that I know of, I may refinish it.

I planned on a light sand and stain, but what about a final coat to seal? Whats best?

Anybody know about these guns? Only one i've ever seen, guessing from 70's - 80's?


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 23, 2012)

Stevens 325, Savage 340 or Springfield 840.

Savage produced it in several other calibers. Many think the Savage models were the best built. 

More info than you'll ever need, but interesting.

http://www.wisnersinc.com/additional_info/Savage_340.htm


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 25, 2012)

So it is a 340 Savage! Good to see them selling for $250 + w/out scopes.


----------



## Tadder (Oct 8, 2012)

Hay I've had a boltaction 30-30 that was give to me for helping a lady load her stuff too move yrsago. It had no mag. and dirt dobbers had stopped up the barrel. It all cleaned up good but this post got me too looking at the old gun. Its built very sim. too the Stevens/Savage 30-30. But, my gun is SEARS,ROEBUCK AND CO. MODEL 101'53521. How can I find out if this is the same gun but,with sears name on it. I really would like to get a mag/clip for it? THANKS FOR ANY HELP.


NOYDB said:


> Stevens 325, Savage 340 or Springfield 840.
> 
> Savage produced it in several other calibers. Many think the Savage models were the best built.
> 
> ...


----------



## blakely (Oct 9, 2012)

Tadder said:


> Hay I've had a boltaction 30-30 that was give to me for helping a lady load her stuff too move yrsago. It had no mag. and dirt dobbers had stopped up the barrel. It all cleaned up good but this post got me too looking at the old gun. Its built very sim. too the Stevens/Savage 30-30. But, my gun is SEARS,ROEBUCK AND CO. MODEL 101'53521. How can I find out if this is the same gun but,with sears name on it. I really would like to get a mag/clip for it? THANKS FOR ANY HELP.



Remington built the model 788 in 30-30 also. I don't know if Rem or Savage built the Sears rifle that you have, but I'd bet it was one of the 2. I had a model 788 in 30-30, but it was stolen last December, in a break-in. If your rifle is a re-labeled 788, I can tell you that finding a mag will be hard. There were not many of the rifles made in 30-30 and I've seen the mags sell for more than $100. Good luck in finding a mag, regardless of which rifle you have.


----------



## Tadder (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the inf. it really faviours the Savage/Stevens models. Tried too email in one of the above but, I get email failures. THANKS, SORRY to here about yours.


blakely said:


> Remington built the model 788 in 30-30 also. I don't know if Rem or Savage built the Sears rifle that you have, but I'd bet it was one of the 2. I had a model 788 in 30-30, but it was stolen last December, in a break-in. If your rifle is a re-labeled 788, I can tell you that finding a mag will be hard. There were not many of the rifles made in 30-30 and I've seen the mags sell for more than $100. Good luck in finding a mag, regardless of which rifle you have.


----------



## SkintRider (Oct 10, 2012)

According to sears changeover, it is a Savage model 340. hope this helps.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 10, 2012)

savage 340's were very good shooters


----------



## Tlen (Oct 10, 2012)

I  had  a 3030  and  a308  in   the 340  both  were  stolen from  me  got them  back  and    they  were   stole  again    its  bad  when  you  know  who  stole  them  but  then you have to  prove it  good shooting  guns


----------



## blakely (Oct 10, 2012)

That sounds like a string of bad luck. I've kept a list of serial numbers of all my guns, dating back to high school. I turned in the list of the 6 missing guns, but haven't heard anything from them. Luckily, 6 of the 12 stolen guns were recovered before they were sold.


----------



## Tlen (Oct 10, 2012)

thats great.   I  got  them all back the first    the  mom of  all people  turned  them  in.  I know   it  was  some of the same  people  the   second  time  as  well   I  was told  but  need prof


----------



## Tadder (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks hope too find a mag/clip throught them soon.





SkintRider said:


> According to sears changeover, it is a Savage model 340. hope this helps.


----------



## BAR308 (Oct 10, 2012)

my dad has one of those bolt 30-30's... good little guns. i would hunt with it and not be ashamed...


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 11, 2012)

I wanted a bolt action 30-30 years ago,never found one. Before the newer cartridges such as Lever Revolution, or however it's called,the bolt action would allow pointed bullets to be used. This would permit the cartridge to live up to it's full potential. I have seen one 30-30 pump,can't remember the maker,that would be nice to have also.


----------



## W4DSB (Oct 11, 2012)

mine was a revelation brand.....yep same old savage 340


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tadder said:


> Thanks hope too find a mag/clip throught them soon.


Pm sent


----------

